# Bad BOX???



## o.c.d. (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi all new to the site searching for info. I and a confident taper in Calgary, and have been taping for 14 years only doing custom homes. Now my problem.. I'm being told my finish boxed flats are humped. Now I know how to use a box and adjust it. Blade are frequently replace. They keep putting a straight edge on the joints and say see humped. WTF... They should have a SLIGHT crown to them... NO FLAT perfectly flat is what they pay for..WTF. I have a good contract and am still busy I'm trying hard not the freak out.. I guess I'm looking for some backing or something ammo please.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

o.c.d. said:


> Hi all new to the site searching for info. I and a confident taper in Calgary, and have been taping for 14 years only doing custom homes. Now my problem.. I'm being told my finish boxed flats are humped. Now I know how to use a box and adjust it. Blade are frequently replace. They keep putting a straight edge on the joints and say see humped. WTF... They should have a SLIGHT crown to them... NO FLAT perfectly flat is what they pay for..WTF. I have a good contract and am still busy I'm trying hard not the freak out.. I guess I'm looking for some backing or something ammo please.


I dont know what you're talking about but if you've been taping for 14 years you better be damn good.


----------



## o.c.d. (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes even better than damn good I specialize in detailed architectural design. Curves domes curves into domes ect o ya did I mention cocky too.. tehe


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome to the site. 
How much light are they seeing? You sound like you know what you are doing so just Laugh it Off.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

are they talking about the taper joints or the butt joints


----------



## o.c.d. (Jun 26, 2009)

Flats or taper. Very minimal light, My question would be if you put a straight edge on a finished flat (3 coated) does anyone have perfectly flat joints? My main arguement was if it is flat the sander will have nothing to sand off. And when they grind on it then they will say you see the bevel recoat please. I take a lot of pride in my work and this disturbs me. Never had a call back. Now I'm doing it wrong? When I set tape (wipe into bevel) I then fill the bevel covering the tape and wipe flat. Then quick sand for any little chunks that would get into my box. 10" fatboy #3 or #2 if bevel shows,sand then 12" finish #4 tight.


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

What finish level is being specified and what level are you providing? If they are asking for a 5 and you are providing a 4, well... However, if it is NOT specified correctly, or at all, and they are demanding a 5, then you are getting taken. You should have in your contract, if you don't already, what level of finish you will provide unless one is called out differently. 

Wait till they light it and key every single pit, bump, and rise throughout the house. You will change your approach after that. Ask me how I know. :sad:


----------



## o.c.d. (Jun 26, 2009)

They change what they want on every house. Minimum 3 coat on every thing. except angles taping coat flushed,sand then once over with applicator and flushed 3ways 4,5,6 opposite directions. Some houses with bad ceilings I will pull a 5' darby find all lows and highs and level it out.them skim by hand. Most ceilings get a precoat but I don't spray it. The house I'm in right now they want every wall ceiling leveled with darby then every wall ceiling will get precoat. They even did every interior wall in sprayfoam for noise reduction. (Expensive).It is a celebrity's house. They want perfection, o ya and finished by the 8th.


----------



## o.c.d. (Jun 26, 2009)

They change what they want on every house. Minimum 3 coat on every thing. except angles taping coat flushed,sand then once over with applicator and flushed 3ways 4,5,6 opposite directions. Some houses with bad ceilings I will pull a 5' darby find all lows and highs and level it out.them skim by hand. Most ceilings get a precoat but I don't spray it. The house I'm in right now they want every wall ceiling leveled with darby then every wall ceiling will get precoat. They even did every interior wall in sprayfoam for noise reduction. (Expensive).It is a celebrity's house. They want perfection, o ya and finished by the 8th.
When you say key every bump ect.. you mean show them how far out the wall are? Change approach.. to taping or how I deal with my contract?


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

What I meant was that an owner, GC, or archy will sometimes use a light to show up any imperfections on the wall and use a key to mark the bad spot. A key will mark the wall but won't be to bad too cover. That may be the method of determining a level 5 finish but even that is pushing it. However, my point was that anyone can SAY or write what they want, but as a drywall contractor, you should know the standards set by the Association of the Wall and Ceiling Industries International, Ceilings & Interior Systems Construction Association, Gypsum Association, and Painting and Decorating Contractors of America for different levels of finish. You should say in your contract that you only finish according to one of these levels, no verbal or written instructions to the contrary unless they pay for it. 

These guys will beat you up every time looking for a level 5 but only wanting to pay for a 2 or 3.


----------



## Brocktologist (Sep 16, 2008)

Next time put a straight edge on an upright angle and axe why don't you see that too? 
Do you or the company you work for wet mop the wall's to lay down any roughed up paper from sanding before they texture or prime? I don't remember the paper being so easy to fuzz up like the sheetrock we get these day's. I believe that is a lot of what they are seeing.


----------



## o.c.d. (Jun 26, 2009)

I am in Calgary Alberta Canada so the American Construction Ass. probably doesn't apply here. Really the payment and how much is not my problem I always get paid.
Never tried the wet mop but lots of problems with the sheetrock, I just had the rep come to see paper delamination on butt end they were peeling back up to 1/2". Does anyone have anything to comment on about boxes running perfectly flat?


----------



## DeanG (Jul 4, 2009)

*Brock... so true on the fuzzing of the paper! The quality has gone down so much, that even LOOKING at the paper with a sander in your hand brings out the fuzzies. It sure complicates things now when the homeowner or contractor wants a wall texture, because priming/sanding (the sanding fuzz) is a must. Even 5 years ago, we never had these issues. Our company hates doing any wall texture now for that very reason. Re-cycled paper?? CGC gyproc seems the worst.*

*As for the crowning of flats, butts, etc, there HAS to be the smallest amount. Just not too much!! I think we all learn "a little too much..." the hard way, lol!*


----------



## CIS (Aug 11, 2008)

o.c.d. said:


> I am in Calgary Alberta Canada so the American Construction Ass. probably doesn't apply here.


I am in Calgary also and I use the condensed document presented by the AWCI, CISCA, GA and the PDCA as a vital tool in describing various finishes prior to starting any job.


----------

